# Bridgeport Videos by Tubal Cain on YouTube...



## HMF (Nov 11, 2010)

[video=youtube;JfANyiS8Hs4] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfANyiS8Hs4&amp;feature=related [/video] - BRIDGEPORT MILL Tramming or Indicating the Head to Zero
[video=youtube;HFE_nXQCH6E] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFE_nXQCH6E&amp;feature=related [/video] - BRIDGEPORT MILLING MACHINE Removing the Head 
[video=youtube;ZTEJ0WcuPOg] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTEJ0WcuPOg&amp;feature=related [/video] - USING A WIGGLER on the BRIDGEPORT MILL
[video=youtube;TGmaIllVA9c] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGmaIllVA9c&amp;feature=related [/video] - BRIDGEPORT MILL indicating the vise 
[video=youtube;vHaWTTv5pUE] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHaWTTv5pUE&amp;feature=related [/video] - BRIDGEPORT MILL J-head How to Change Timing Belt 
[video=youtube;CXMl7KyH8yc] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXMl7KyH8yc&amp;feature=related [/video] - USING THE EDGEFINDER ON THE BRIDGEPORT MILL 
[video=youtube;F_on-Af-0IM] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_on-Af-0IM&amp;feature=related [/video] - CUTTING A WOODRUFF KEYWAY on the BRIDGEPORT MILL
[video=youtube;VY2crpjhL3E] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VY2crpjhL3E&amp;feature=related [/video] - Bridgeport Mill part1 Indicating a Hole prior to boring
[video=youtube;mHna6I-RfAs] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHna6I-RfAs&amp;feature=related [/video] - BORING ON THE BRIDGEPORT MILL part 2 Criterion Head 
[video=youtube;Uhe4EA7MWLI] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uhe4EA7MWLI&amp;feature=related [/video] - BORING ON THE BRIDGEPORT MILL part 3 Criterion Head 
[video=youtube;EvJa6hD3SrM] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvJa6hD3SrM&amp;feature=related [/video] - THE BRIDGEPORT MILL part 4 Drilling a Bolt Circle


----------

